# Recommend Animes for me



## kyeugh (Sep 27, 2013)

What it says on the can.  Go.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 27, 2013)

What kind of animes do you like?


----------



## Superbird (Sep 27, 2013)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.
Also the original.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 27, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> What kind of animes do you like?


I don't like any yet, that's why I made this thread.  I want to know where to start.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 28, 2013)

K-on
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Sep 28, 2013)

i guess it helps to cover your bases for each genre then. there are a few good starting points for each genre/demographic

for generic entry-level anime, make sure you give these a watch: Outlaw Star, Trigun, Ghost in the Shell, Cowboy Bebop, Orphen (avoid season 2 at all costs)

for /m/ (mecha), i'd recommend starting with something like... Mazinger, Getter Robo, G-Gundam, Gear Fighter Dendoh, Brave Police J-Decker or Gunbuster (i wouldn't recommend trying real robot out unless you're sure you like mecha, otherwise series like UC Gundam and Patlabor will be horribly boring to you)

for a good action series, Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood is fantastic, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is pretty great, and for pure, unadulterated awesome, i wholeheartedly recommend s-Cry-ed

Fate/Zero is a pretty good story and character driven contemporary fantasy series, and Baccano! is also a pretty darn good gangster story (same guy who created Durarara, but better)

for more traditional fantasy, there's (listed above, Orphen) Slayers, Record of the Lodoss War, Sorcerer Hunter

for moeblob, my recommended watches are Ookami-san, Toradora and Acchi Kocchi

and if you want something downright strange and funny, Cromartie High School

Madoka's a decent watch for something like magical girl, but it's better enjoyed/appreciated if you already know about the genre; Sailor Moon and Cardcaptors are pretty much perfect for that

for a mix of sci-fi and supernatural? check out Darker than BLACK

obviously don't just watch them all, do a bit of research, read up on them and see what appeals to you, and watch those. if you don't like those, try some of the others.


----------



## Karousever (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't watched much anime, but my two favorites so far are Fairy Tail and Soul Eater.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't watch a lot of anime, but my two favorite anime series are _Puella Magi Madoka Magica_ and _Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_. The former is a deconstruction of the magical girl genre, but I enjoyed it just fine without having seen any magical girl series whatsoever; it's a powerful story without relying on the viewer knowing the tropes. The latter is a giant mecha series that goes from wacky brotherly action to freedom fighting to dystopian political something to ridiculous absurdly epic space battles with extremist aliens for the fate of humanity. It suffers from _really_ annoying fanservice (I like the main female character as a character, but she basically wears a bikini on a day-to-day basis and the camera keeps focusing on her boobs jiggling or whatever in cringe-worthy ways), but aside from that I adore it.

I also love _Azumanga Daioh_ and _K-On!_, which are both adorable slice-of-life about groups of female friends. The former is wackier.

_Yakitate!! Japan_ is a ridiculous, ridiculous anime about how baking bread is serious business. It has _tournament arcs_. About _bread_. The main character can basically do no wrong and the ending is utterly unsatisfying (I don't even remember what it was, just that I was way disappointed), but in the meantime there is BREAD THAT IS SO GOOD THAT TASTING IT MAKES YOU TRAVEL BACK IN TIME AND SAVE YOUR OWN MOTHER FROM DYING IN CHILDBIRTH. (You think I'm exaggerating.) Also, there is a spying peacock.

On the other end of the spectrum, _Ghost in the Shell: Stand-Alone Complex_ is futuristic science fiction that takes on philosophical and ethical issues, so if you're more into actual non-bread serious business stuff, that might be more your thing. _Cowboy Bebop_ is a space western. _Neon Genesis Evangelion_ is a mecha deconstruction with a lot of weird religious symbolism and an extremely weird ending. I'm not personally madly in love with any of them (although I'm quite fond of _Ghost in the Shell_ and might want to rewatch it), but if they sound more up your alley, check them out.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 28, 2013)

I also liked Lucky★Star, though it's kind of pointless.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Superbird said:


> I also liked Lucky★Star, though it's kind of pointless.


Lucky Star is best watched if you've already watched a whole load of other anime.

I once asked people to recommend anime to me, and someone said this. It was like, the second anime I watched. At the time I thought it was _okay_, but I recently rewatched it and reaslied just how many of the jokes went right over my head because I didn't get any of the references.


EDIT:


Qvalador said:


> I don't like any yet, that's why I made this thread.  I want to know where to start.


Didn't see this post, because of the funny way the forum records which posts are new and which are seen.
I meant what genre. Surely you must know what you like ish? Even if I'd never watched any before I'd know I wouldn't be that interested in romance or some forms of fantasy.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 1, 2013)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ and _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ are definitely good starting points if you aren't already into anime. They are independent of each other, but the latter follows the manga much more closely.

_Code Geass_ is pretty thrilling to watch and I think you'd probably like it. The same goes for _Death Note_, and I'm sure everyone's heard of that.

Currently my favorite anime is Naoki Urasawa's _Monster_, but that's a more serious anime without any fantasy elements, and it can be slow-paced for some people. It's about a Japanese neurosurgeon living in Germany who chooses to save the life of a young boy over the life of the town's mayor, and later regrets his decision when the boy re-emerges years later as a manipulative serial killer.

It really depends what you want. Action? Suspense? Comedy? Drama? I could recommend anything from _Madoka Magica_ to _Hellsing_, but it doesn't really help if I don't know what you want to watch.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 2, 2013)

I found kigeki adorable.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, I should mention-- I just remembered that I have watched one anime-- I watched Fruit Baskets, at some point.  It was just okay, a little cheesy.  If that helps at all.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 3, 2013)

To jump on the Madoka train, I would recommend it, but as fresh fruit said, it takes a bit of genre savvy to appreciate it. If anything, I'd try watching Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha alongside or before it, I was able to pick out the influence Nanoha had on Madoka pretty quickly. It's a good show on it's own right too.

My favorite anime is a series called Aria, it's a slow and relaxing slice-of-life. If you want a slice-of-life that's wackier and more comedic like the aforementioned K-On!, Hidamari Sketch is a lot like K-On!, just replace music with visual arts. Free! is K-On! if you changed the girls into guys and music into swimming.

To shift gears for some variety, Psycho-Pass is a dystopian police procedural that I think is something between Minority Report and Judge Dredd. Very bloody, though, dunno if that's your thing. Same writer as Madoka too.

For romantic drama it is hard to top the trifecta of Air, Clannad, and Kanon. If you decide on Kanon, watch the 2006 series rather than the original. Something more recent that is super high on my recommendations for romantic drama is Kokoro Connect.

For mecha, I agree with fresh fruit's recommendations, but there's something else I'd recommend. Martian Successor Nadesico is a 90s real robot comedy that'd be easier to get into than the bigger real robot shows.

As mentioned before, feel free to research any series that sounds like something you like before watching. As much fun as it is to start new series completely blind, it's nice when you're starting out to narrow your choices down and learn about what sounds good to you.

Click the third image in my sig and you'll go to a site where users log their anime watching. I think I've got a solid variety of stuff and you can see my ratings of it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't anime but if you're ever looking for some great non-anime Japanese television, watch _Juken Sentai Gekiranger_. It's AMAZEBALLS.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Oct 7, 2013)

Storm said:


> For romantic drama it is hard to top the trifecta of Air, Clannad, and Kanon. If you decide on Kanon, watch the 2006 series rather than the original. Something more recent that is super high on my recommendations for romantic drama is Kokoro Connect.


also will have to add Chuunibyou Demo Koi ga Shita to this list; fall 2012 series from KyoAni, which turned out to be very good (and adorable)


----------

